# Flat box blades



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

How often do you change the blades on your flat boxes ?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't have a set time/work load for them. I have them set so that they run the way I like, and when the box starts leaving edges or other screw ups, I change the blade. 

There are a lot of variables that affect your blade life.

What kind of mud do you use
How thick is your mud
How hard do you push
Do you sand between coats
Etc


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Who is old enough to remember the old Ames blue steel blades?

It was a full time job just to keep the blades changed.:yes:


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

If your turning the screws to push em out further then toss em. The screws are not meant to extend blade life. Only to set to right height when new. If you see they blade is slanting from where on the ends toss em. They are cheap your labor fixing dribbles and bad edges is one of the most expensive mistake you can make.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Justa Hick said:


> If your turning the screws to push em out further then toss em. The screws are not meant to extend blade life. Only to set to right height when new. If you see they blade is slanting from where on the ends toss em. They are cheap your labor fixing dribbles and bad edges is one of the most expensive mistake you can make.


Anybody agree with this statement?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

That is probably what the box blade salesmen say:whistling2: I turn the screws


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> That is probably what the box blade salesmen say:whistling2: I turn the screws


Hell ya! I do too.
I was wondering what the hell I was reading..
I was like seriously!? You know often I'd have to change blades if that was the case. Like today, blade was getting a little dull, gave it a little quarter twist, good to go!
Then I come on here and read this and was like wth?...
Thanks for confirming what I already knew.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hell ya! I do too.
> I was wondering what the hell I was reading..
> I was like seriously!? You know often I'd have to change blades if that was the case. Like today, blade was getting a little dull, gave it a little quarter twist, good to go!
> Then I come on here and read this and was like wth?...
> Thanks for confirming what I already knew.


 You got that right about a 1/4 turn:thumbsup:. You dont want to go any further. I will say you dont want to run them too far but not turnin the screws ever so often is
wasteful:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> You got that right about a 1/4 turn:thumbsup:. You dont want to go any further. I will say you dont want to run them too far but not turnin the screws ever so often is
> wasteful:yes:


I agree! :thumbsup: Just enough that I can feel a little catch with my fingernail.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I give a quarter turn when the blade is almost flush with the shoes. 
If you don't give the screws a turn when the blade wears down to the shoes, you'll start wearing down your shoes. Shoes aren't supposed to wear down, even though they're replaceable.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I agree! :thumbsup: Just enough that I can feel a little catch with my fingernail.


that is the right way


----------

